# Border Shepherd



## tanker

BORDER SHEPHERD ,when she was built Lithgows 1960,for Lowlands Tanker Co Ltd Newcastle- Upon- Time. 13600g.t. 15,5 knots.(old pic collect.)


----------



## Fairfield

Got that somewhere in the collection somewhere also!!
Taken off Gourock on trials.


----------



## Mac

Laid up at Swansea for several months in 1981 and then sold to Israel owners for further service

Mac


----------



## tanker

Yes i think to remember she became AL NABILAA.
Gp


----------



## Dave Edge

The 'Shepherd" was sold to Almizar Shipping Co S/A (Chandris Group) in 1981 and renamed "Mariverda IV", in 1983 transferred to Pyramid Navigation Co., Egypt, and renamed "Al Nabila II". Arrived Alang 26 May 1993 for breaking.
Dave Edge


----------



## tanker

Good Dave
They were interesting Tk. 5 sisterships BORDER SHEPHERD-CASTLE-FALCON -PELE and CHIEFTAIN. 
Ciao
GP


----------



## Dave Edge

The 'Shepherd' differed from the other 'new Border boats' in having sheer over the length of her tanks which the others lacked. I served my 'time' with Common Brothers but was condemned to one of the ten 'old Border boats'.


----------



## iain48

Could be doing with info on several Commons ships that my father Hugh McArthur sailed on.
1 Iron Crown 1961/62/67
2 Border Pele 1962/63/70/71/75
3 Border Reiver 1963
4 Border Lass 1964/65
5 Border Laird 1968/69
6 Iron Barque 1969/70
7 Fina Britannia 1971/72/76/77/78


----------



## Jeff Egan

I sailed on the Border Lass 1968/1969 and Border Laird 1971


----------



## John_F

iain48 said:


> Could be doing with info on several Commons ships that my father Hugh McArthur sailed on.
> 1 Iron Crown 1961/62/67
> 2 Border Pele 1962/63/70/71/75
> 3 Border Reiver 1963
> 4 Border Lass 1964/65
> 5 Border Laird 1968/69
> 6 Iron Barque 1969/70
> 7 Fina Britannia 1971/72/76/77/78


Iain,
Herewith some info:
*Border Pele:*
Built by Swan Hunter & completed in July 1961. 19,610 dwt. In 1981 she was sold to Elan Maritime Inc of Panama & renamed Five Streams. She was sold for scrap to Pakistani shipbreakers in 1984 & arrived at Chittagong in May that year. I remember visiting her in Grain. All her accommodation was aft which was quite novel in 1961 (for BP at least). Was very impressed with the view from the bridge.
*Border Reiver:*
Built by Sir James Laing & Sons & completed in October 1955. 16,182 dwt. In 1971 she was sold to Nica Shipping Corp of Greece & renamed Nicea. She was eventually scrapped in April 1976 in Bilbao, Spain.
*Border Lass:*
Built by W.Doxford & Sons of Sunderland & completed in April 1954. 16,030 dwt. In 1970, she was sold to Vlassopulos Shipping Enterprises of Greece & renamed Mikrasiatis. In 1974, she was sold again to Eretria Development Corp of Greece & renamed Juanita 1. She went for scrap in August 1974 at Split.
*Border Laird:*
Built by Lithgows, Port Glasgow & completed in November 1955. 16,200 dwt. She spent her whole life with Common Bros & was sent for scrap in July 1972 to Kaohsiung.
Hope this is of some help. I will have to let someone else fill in the details for Iron Crown, Iron Barque & Fina Britannia.
Kind regards,
John Firmin.


----------



## iain48

*Commons ships*

Thanks to all for info on Border tankers, especially John F as that is exactly what I needed


----------



## sfmillsy

Hello. I have just joined this site. I have 'spoken' with Dave Edge before re the Border Reiver. She was my first ship. Joined her in Oita in late 1970 as a'wet behind the ears' Navigating Cadet.
The Border Shepherd was my first trip 3rd Mate. We did 13 trips between Japan and Dairen (China) to load Taching crude.After 9 months I was feeling a bit shell-shocked.
My other ships in Commons were Fina Britannia, Kazimah, Simonburn, Nimos, Sirine, then I joined UASC.
Left the sea in 1983 to join the Fire Service and I retire in December.. Hi to any old ship mates.


----------



## R58484956

Welcome sfmillsy to the site, enjoy it and all it has to offer, you are now amongst the sea/ship loving fraternity and a happy new year to you.


----------



## ruud

Ahoy sfmillsy,

Welcome aboard, enjoy yourself on this fine ship and her crew, as we do; looking forward to your postings.
From Holland


----------



## tanker

Very good to give you a good memory of this odl ship!! Welcome from Italy.
Gp


----------



## rob15

*Border Lass*

Sailed M.V.Border Lass 1961 jnr eng.joined on the tyne sailed 5 months plenty of breakdowns but had a good time great crew R.S,Gilroy.


----------



## john shaw

Iain 48:_Could be doing with info on several Commons ships that my father Hugh McArthur sailed on.
1 Iron Crown 1961/62/67_

The Iron Crown became "Scottish Wasa", Whitwill Cole of Bristol (Salen) and managed by Souters-- my first ship 1972.

see:
http://www.faktaomfartyg.com/iron_crown_1961.htm

http://www.mareud.com/Postcard/salen_scottish_wasa.htm

and

http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=19348


----------



## john shaw

here's a pic of Iron Barque. There is also another in the gallery on this site:

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/15713/si/iron barque


----------



## john shaw

_Originally Posted by iain48
Could be doing with info on several Commons ships that my father Hugh McArthur sailed on._
1 Iron Crown 1961/62/67
2 Border Pele 1962/63/70/71/75
3 Border Reiver 1963
4 Border Lass 1964/65
5 Border Laird 1968/69
6 Iron Barque 1969/70
*7 Fina Britannia 1971/72/76/77/78*


Couple of snippets re incidents near S Africa (seem to be 2 separate ships,or the registry/dwt changed) in the relevant years

Nov 1972 Fina Britannia Tanker 226,579 British 2,000 miles NE of Durban Power failure, towed to False Bay 
Feb 1977 Fina Britannia Tanker 230,284 French South Africa South coast Gear damaged, repaired in Durban


----------



## n. liddell (sparks)

iain48 said:


> Could be doing with info on several Commons ships that my father Hugh McArthur sailed on.
> 1 Iron Crown 1961/62/67
> 2 Border Pele 1962/63/70/71/75
> 3 Border Reiver 1963
> 4 Border Lass 1964/65
> 5 Border Laird 1968/69
> 6 Iron Barque 1969/70
> 7 Fina Britannia 1971/72/76/77/78


hi - just joined site. sailed with your father on Border Laird 1968/69. It was my first trip as 2nd R/O. Remeber "Hughie" very well - he had a wicked sense of humour. _ believe he was aboard when we had our little accident leavind Bergenm
Cheers


----------



## R58484956

Greetings N Liddell and welcome to SN on your first posting. Enjoy the site and bon voyage.


----------



## robbie 1954

Sailed on the Border Chieftain when I was with BP as Junior Engineer. It was late 1976, was only onboard for a couple of months. I left BP and joined Silver Line. She was running around the European coast at the time.


----------



## WilliamH

iain48 said:


> Could be doing with info on several Commons ships that my father Hugh McArthur sailed on.
> 1 Iron Crown 1961/62/67
> 2 Border Pele 1962/63/70/71/75
> 3 Border Reiver 1963
> 4 Border Lass 1964/65
> 5 Border Laird 1968/69
> 6 Iron Barque 1969/70
> 7 Fina Britannia 1971/72/76/77/78


I was a J/E on Iron Crown 1961, the trip was Middlesbrogh-Bone-Cardiff-Vitoria-Stettin-Lulea-Middlesbrough. The Captains name was Hammil, the C/E was Bill Rotheram, the 2/E was Stanford Carr, the 3/E's name was Danny, I can't remember his surname, he was from Glasgow. It was a happy ship.


----------



## Steve Hodges

The "Border Pele" was my last ship before I left the sea in 1978, spent 6 months trundling around Europe with black oil. I was 3/E and it was my first and only Doxford - with air pumps and no turbochargers it was more like a steam recip than anything else, just used to chuff along. I was always intrigued by the waterline mark about 18" up the wood panelling in my cabin!


----------



## stephengraham37

Did anyone work with my dad at CommonsHerbert "Ken" Graham ? 

Thanks


----------

